# I'm gonna do it, it's gonna happen :D



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm going to buy the DAS6 Pro from CYC I think in June. I can't wait.

however, as im a bit of a pu55y, im hoping someone / somone's may help me and show me the score on what to do?

Im in Motherwell, but don't mind travelling close-by, im just a bit apprehensive of going Raj on my own car lol.

I also have no idea on what pads to start with.....

anyone willing to take the plunge and help a fellow brother? If you come to mine, free juice and cakes all day :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Really????? no one wants to help????


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Ask wallace to help? OK that was bad :lol::lol::lol:

Are you just going to get the DAS6 pro on its own or are you going for one of the kits? Im going to buy one too very soon but like yourself not sure what to get...

Im in the same boat - a total novice to the whole machine polishing. :buffer:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i live in carluke man, so i'll be up for it :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jordan said:


> i live in carluke man, so i'll be up for it :thumb:


Cheers bro. You know what your doing? Lol


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

The das pro is an awesome piece of kit! Well worth it as a starter machine!

I am actually thinking of moving up to a rotary so the DAS pro may be up for sale soon.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Read this - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/dapolishing.pdf

It's not rocket science :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Cheers bro. You know what your doing? Lol


i'd hope so, otherwise i've been doing it all wrong for 3 years :doublesho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jordan said:


> i'd hope so, otherwise i've been doing it all wrong for 3 years :doublesho


Rocking. Right I'll get the machine, what pads are good Jordache?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a rotary man, sooo much smoother and quieter


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Get a rotary man, sooo much smoother and quieter


Easy tiger, I'll be needing a full respray with that bad boy :devil:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Get a rotary man, sooo much smoother and quieter


My 3M tends do disagree with the quieter claim, but is very smooth!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So a rotary is Smoother,quieter,faster?

Would that be the 3 main differences?

Also do rotaries use difference pad types?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Easy tiger, I'll be needing a full respray with that bad boy :devil:


You will be fine buddie, take it nice and slowly, German paint is rock hard, nothing to worry about, stick a pad on it and off you go pal


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, smoother + faster + quieter but it takes a little longer to get to grips with a rotary.

The pads are the same with a DA or rotary

Greater care is required with a rotary but it is not a fire breathing machine. I do not use a DA as my hands become numb very quickly although others have no problem at all the vibrations and I am keen on the idea of not damaging my hearing.

I do not want to give the impression a DA is somehow a lesser machine, there are large numbers of threads which show very impressive work using only a DA


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm torn between the 2.....

I'm pretty confident in that i'd pick up how to use either machine....

I've been reading up mostly on how to use the DA.....Is there much difference in the technique used for a Rotary?

Slow speed to start,build up speed,work in small areas etc?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What colour is your car Grommit, and how is the paint condition of the vehicle over all.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> What colour is your car Grommit, and how is the paint condition of the vehicle over all.


It's my avatar you maniac :thumb: white, and condition, IMO is quite good. Very little swirls, but more spider legs in the paint, you know fine lines in the paint?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

-Adam- said:


> The das pro is an awesome piece of kit! Well worth it as a starter machine!
> 
> I am actually thinking of moving up to a rotary so the DAS pro may be up for sale soon.


I've the CYC EP800 and was looking to get a DAS pro when finances allow. Whats the weight of a DAS pro like and is it comfortable to use?

Sorry for hijacking.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

svended said:


> I've the CYC EP800 and was looking to get a DAS pro when finances allow. Whats the weight of a DAS pro like and is it comfortable to use?


Can i ask why you want to change from rotary to DA?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

svended said:


> .... Whats the weight of a DAS pro like ....


2.3 Kg according to CYC


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grommit said:


> It's my avatar you maniac :thumb: white, and condition, IMO is quite good. Very little swirls, but more spider legs in the paint, you know fine lines in the paint?


Nice one :thumb:

Spider legs, you better get the local council on the car to decontaminate it for you 

On a serious note, machining is the way forward, but DA'S do vibrate heavily, but i'm sure the more you use it, the more pro you will become in time and more confident.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

As long as you do plenty thickness readings and monitor any low (if any) readings you'll be fine with the rotary. Try and do removal rates of each polishing set. Is your car swirled? I reckon 3.02 on a polishing pad will do a nice bit of cutting then you could refine with 106.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

let me know if you and jordan want a hand


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grommit, if you want to drive down the london route and bit further down, buy the package, and you and me Can give the rotary a first testing on the paint, will be my first attempt as well, we will learn along the way, from mistakes and perfecting our naturally skills and talents, how does that sound :thumb:

It's one above Raj, will be a Ruby when it's finished, a true Gem :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Drive down south man? Seems a little drastic no? Lol

You come to me


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Drive down south man? Seems a little drastic no? Lol
> 
> You come to me


Ok I meet you half way, service station, make sure you bring a long extension lead, something with a length of 30 metres and over, with the rotary, have to do in the car park with it plugged in the service station, just disconnect the guys phone in the service station plus the till one as well, then connect the extension lead j :thumb: Don't worry it's not going to be a Raj, will a true Ruby result


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> Can i ask why you want to change from rotary to DA?


I don't use the rotary that often if hardly ever, and thought maybe I'd like to try the DA out. Most of the time I use P1 by hand and get great results so I don't need anything too fantastic.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I'm going to buy the DAS6 Pro from CYC I think in June. I can't wait.
> 
> however, as im a bit of a pu55y, im hoping someone / somone's may help me and show me the score on what to do?
> 
> ...


I'm about to go raj on mine on the bank holiday next week. First time with a DA so shall report back if i have any probs. I'll be at the boaby tapp'd meet @ chemical guys the following saturday if you wish to see the results (if i dont **** it up that is )


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

S2TTB said:


> I'm about to go raj on mine on the bank holiday next week. First time with a DA so shall report back if i have any probs. I'll be at the boaby tapp'd meet @ chemical guys the following saturday if you wish to see the results (if i dont **** it up that is )


Be careful with that honda paint,it's v v v thin!


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> Be careful with that honda paint,it's v v v thin!


Yup aware of that, given the state its currently in for only doing 20k

Got a selection of CG Hexlogic pads - orange, green, white, black. Recon i'll maybe start with white then if that sees no results head up to green? Shall be using Gtechniq P1:buffer:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

S2TTB said:


> Yup aware of that, given the state its currently in for only doing 20k
> 
> Got a selection of CG Hexlogic pads - orange, green, white, black. Recon i'll maybe start with white then if that sees no results head up to green? Shall be using Gtechniq P1:buffer:


Only reason i know is i tried to wet sand a scratch out of my old mans civic and struck right through.....oops! Thankfully he got rid of it soon after! His was covered in orange peel from the factory paint job.....How is yours?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a das pro from cyc and the festool shinex and the festool is so much smoother and quieter and nicer to use, you just need to be more careful of the rotary that's all.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

S2TTB said:


> I'm about to go raj on mine on the bank holiday next week. First time with a DA so shall report back if i have any probs. I'll be at the boaby tapp'd meet @ chemical guys the following saturday if you wish to see the results (if i dont **** it up that is )


Quality !! Ping me a PM with the results or your findings sir. Very interested and clearly excited !"! :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> I have a das pro from cyc and the festool shinex and the festool is so much smoother and quieter and nicer to use, you just need to be more careful of the rotary that's all.


The DAS pro is good though yeah? Im taking it slowly you see. Almost virgin like..... oohhhhhhh:doublesho


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

-Adam- said:


> The das pro is an awesome piece of kit! Well worth it as a starter machine!
> 
> I am actually thinking of moving up to a rotary so the DAS pro may be up for sale soon.


I would keep it mate. There are times when a DA is more suitable...


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Superspec said:


> I would keep it mate. There are times when a DA is more suitable...


When is a DA better suited?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Grommit said:


> The DAS pro is good though yeah? Im taking it slowly you see. Almost virgin like..... oohhhhhhh:doublesho


It is a great machine. But, I've had two fail....The second failed the first time I switched it on lol. Don't read about many failures though so I reckon I'm just unlucky.

That said they do their job well and the CYC version is a good buy. Is it for use on the BMW in that pic? If so I'd go with a Menzerna package if they have one.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Superspec said:


> It is a great machine. But, I've had two fail....The second failed the first time I switched it on lol. Don't read about many failures though so I reckon I'm just unlucky.
> 
> That said they do their job well and the CYC version is a good buy. Is it for use on the BMW in that pic? If so I'd go with a Menzerna package if they have one.


It is indeed for use with my white racing tank. I just want to be able to polish well and not kill my hand and arm really lol.

Think a machine would do it better and such.

I have read and heard good things about the Mezerna stuff....thanks sir.:thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> When is a DA better suited?


Glazing, pre-wax cleaners, use on plastics (they generate a lot less heat and plastic panels are much easier to damage), wet sanding, polishing glass & polycarbonate headlights etc

I'm not saying you can't do any of the above with a rotary just that sometimes a DA is the best choice.

Most pros will have both.

They do different jobs. I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got the DAS-6 PRO and haven't yet encountered paint which it hasn't done a good job on, the only thing I'm struggling with is my current job which is a boat with a really tough (and seriously oxidised) gelcoat. Apart from that they're easy to use, generate some vibration but nothing that's gunna shake your arm off! Saying that I will be buying a rotary soon, if anything just to see the difference between weight, smoothness etc :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> I've got the DAS-6 PRO and haven't yet encountered paint which it hasn't done a good job on, the only thing I'm struggling with is my current job which is a boat with a really tough (and seriously oxidised) gelcoat. Apart from that they're easy to use, generate some vibration but nothing that's gunna shake your arm off! Saying that I will be buying a rotary soon, if anything just to see the difference between weight, smoothness etc :thumb:


You'll probably find it works better on gel coat with a bonafide gel coat or marine polish. Gel coat is a sod to polish and it will end up patchy if you're not careful.

Rotaries are generally heavier - there are a couple of light(ish) ones. They are a lot smoother though. Biggest difference you will find is that the rotary wants to steer you...takes a bit of getting used to


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

fraz101 said:


> Only reason i know is i tried to wet sand a scratch out of my old mans civic and struck right through.....oops! Thankfully he got rid of it soon after! His was covered in orange peel from the factory paint job.....How is yours?


No orange peel. Just a wealth of stone chips along the front end and swirls all over the shop. Theres one deeper scratch near the door handle that i'd like to get rid of. Shall see what happens. My gtechniq delivery hasnt turned up yet so might well be no polishing happening next week!


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Quality !! Ping me a PM with the results or your findings sir. Very interested and clearly excited !"! :thumb:


Will do! As above, still waiting for polish delivery so it might not even happen mon/tues :wall:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

S2TTB said:


> No orange peel. Just a wealth of stone chips along the front end and swirls all over the shop. Theres one deeper scratch near the door handle that i'd like to get rid of. Shall see what happens. My gtechniq delivery hasnt turned up yet so might well be no polishing happening next week!


I wet sanded using 3000 grit (i didn't know how soft honda paint was at this point) and struck right through the paint,it was only about 20mm long so wasn't that noticeable....


----------

